# Minor 251 jazz fusion lick



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

I really really like your lessons. So much more than the like button can convey.

C


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot, C!


----------

